# Will this work for me?



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Hello. I have bad IBS D with horrible anxiety when having to travel. I feel fine when I am at home, I am happy and can manage the IBS symptoms with medication and eating right. I am even perfectly happy at work, knowing there is a bathroom right down the hall. However, as soon as I get in the car to leave for work or to the store, the panic hits me like a bus and my stomach hurts immediately. I want to get over this stump so I can enjoy my life. IBS has me staying home all the time unless I have to go to work or school. I prepare in advance for traveling but I just cant seem to get myself out of this hole I am in now. Do you think that this program from Micheal Mahoney will help me? I am a nervous wreck, my skin is dry, hair is falling out, and my IBS symptoms have doubled lately. Please help.My medications:LomotilImodiumLexapro


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Heather,Yes, I do believe that the IBS Audio Program could be very helpful in exactly the situation you mention. This is the brain-gut connection and is very common with IBS sufferers - even those who can manage their symptoms in certain routine situations, but not with travel, or not knowing where the bathrooms are, can set off the very attack that you want to avoid.Take a look at the new video on http://www.healthyaudio.com and you will see this very thing mentioned - the anxiety worry cycle about having IBS symptoms, which then brings the symptoms on. This is also addressed in the very first introductory session by Michael, who explains it almost in the very words you use!If you have any questions, feel free to call 877-898-2530 or ask me here as well, and I would be happy to help! there is real hope with this program, and many folks have been able to address this quite well after using the program - Hope that helps!


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Hey Marilyn. I ordered the CD kit yesterday. When it arrives I plan on starting it immediately. I need some help, bad. Thanks for the advice, I will keep you all posted on my progress


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Heather - that's great! A little helpful hint is, if possible, to take a break from typing, reading and researching about IBS while doing the program - that is because the program is designed to take you away from thinking about IBS all the time - so this should improve your progress rate a bit. Sometimes it is hard not to read about it and come here for support, but I am sure you know what I mean! Give yourself the time needed to do the program, and don't give up! If you need support along the way, do call the number, or reply back here! All the best -


----------

